# We NQ'd



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

So yesterday was just not our day. We were supposed to be the first dog in Rally Novice A and were bumped to second. We started out fine, but just as we approached the second exercise, someone who had an Ez Up right next to our ring started to take it down and it was making this ungodly loud awful metallic screeching sound. Scared Augie and after that he would not focus, he kept looking in the direction of the noise for the monster that was going to get us. As luck would have it, they were done by the end of our run so this didn't happen to anyone else.

Well, unfortunate but interesting first experience. I'm glad it is over and I figure I can only go up from here.

I do train him around the trash trucks while they do their pickups thinking that would be the noisiest scariest thing we could encounter. Who would have thought we'd be done in by an Ez Up. :doh:


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Don't let this stop you ... I know it must feel miserable having that bad luck happen. Keep your spirits up and keep on enjoying what you and Augie love doing.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My vet has a champion English setter, who will be 9 in Sept. Wel, I think it was Gracie's first or 2ed show and there was a bird flying around and got her attention and she was more interested in the bird flying around inside the bulding tha "doing her stuff". I gather from Rickey that the handler was very upset, but he luaghed it off as "Well, she is a birddog!" And she did make champion as time went on

Gracie is retired, he spayed her and she lives with him, (and sleeps with him) and 2 cats, 2 birds, a rabbgit, a turtle and a horse outsdie (Rickey and his wife got a divorce 4 years ago, think he spent to much time at the hosital.)


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Don't feel bad. We had a thunderstorm during our CD test and Selka and all the dogs broke during the long stay when it sounded like lightening struck right outside.

Sounds like you're doing what you can to adjust to freaky noises and things.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Don't take it to heart. There's always next time.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Casey was NQ'd in one show for 'pushing off' one of the jumps. He never touched the jump, and the jump didn't budge, but we couldn't argue with the judge. He would have had the high score in his class, too. I wasn't happy, but he went on to earn his title anyway. He had never pushed off a jump before, and never did afterward, so I know the judge was wrong. Even those in the crowd said he didn't, but there was nothing we could do. Maybe Augie got all the bad luck out of the way yesterday.


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

We have shown in Tornado's, Rain, Snow, Sleet, Hail ( all out doors)

A cannon went off once while our girl was just ready to jump over the high jump
Judge let my DH do it over.. he threw the dumbbell and just as she was jumping 
over a Lab from the other ring jumped in & grabbed Tammy's DB just as she was
coming over the jump LOL 

So don't let this get you down.. I bet most of us that been showing since the
Ice Age can tell you some pretty good stories  Might be a best seller LOL


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Don't let this get you down, everyone has their bad days and good days. And maybe that person did it on purpose? I don't know silly idea, but I think they should have them done before you start going into the ring...jeeze...people. But they are GOOD distractions.
Good luck next time!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Oliver was a REAL CHALLENGE in obtaining his CD. The first trial we entered and he scored a 195.5 - YEAH. The trial was first thing in the morning & not too many people in attendance. The second trial which was later in the afternoon was a bust - he refused to "come" & stood there looking at the judge saying "Please don't make me go to her!". The same for the 3rd trial. I discovered that the more people who watched, the poorer he did?????? Then we had him refuse to move on the heel off lead exercise - I did the exercise without a dog!!!!! The judge told me that I had performed the exercise perfectly but unfortunately it required teamwork. And then there was the time at an outdoor trial and it was really HOT. On the heel off lead exercise, Oliver went & laid down under the tree that was in the ring. He did the same for the down/stay exercise. I've had many embarrassing experiences with showing Oliver in obedience. But, there was the outdoor trial (same one where he went under the tree) and it was total chaos in the ring - there was a totally unruly dog who "went" at another while on the stay exercises, there was a firing range closeby & many of the dogs left, my friend's labrador jumped the ring barrier & went to her husband BUT Oliver stayed!!!! He was the only qualifier!!!!!! and the last leg. It took him 12 trials to get him his CD! 

At times I was ready to give up but I knew he had it in him! Oliver & I are now working on Open but I don't know whether I'll be trialling him. He's also doing "public service" - one of my friends fosters children for the Childrens' Aid society and presently has a 14 year old girl who is planning on working with animals in her career planning goals. She is very interested in training dogs but, due to her circumstances, hasn't been able to get involved in a formal training program - $$$$$, driving, etc. So, she is attending classes with us and is in the novice obedience class with Oliver. She's learning how to properly handle with Oliver who sometimes pretends that he doesn't know anything!!!!! Lisa is having a great time. Our future goal for Lisa is to enter some obedience sanction matches and, if all goes well, she can take Nygel in the ring for his Novice as a Jr. Handler. 

Keep your head up, DQing is NOT the be all end all but just the beginning! As well, as long as we learned SOMETHING at the trial, there is no loss!

What did I learn about Oliver - the more people that watched the trial, the poorer the score???????


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Gwen said:


> Oliver was a REAL CHALLENGE in obtaining his CD. The first trial we entered and he scored a 195.5 - YEAH. The trial was first thing in the morning & not too many people in attendance. The second trial which was later in the afternoon was a bust - he refused to "come" & stood there looking at the judge saying "Please don't make me go to her!". The same for the 3rd trial. I discovered that the more people who watched, the poorer he did?????? Then we had him refuse to move on the heel off lead exercise - I did the exercise without a dog!!!!! The judge told me that I had performed the exercise perfectly but unfortunately it required teamwork. And then there was the time at an outdoor trial and it was really HOT. On the heel off lead exercise, Oliver went & laid down under the tree that was in the ring. He did the same for the down/stay exercise. I've had many embarrassing experiences with showing Oliver in obedience. But, there was the outdoor trial (same one where he went under the tree) and it was total chaos in the ring - there was a totally unruly dog who "went" at another while on the stay exercises, there was a firing range closeby & many of the dogs left, my friend's labrador jumped the ring barrier & went to her husband BUT Oliver stayed!!!! He was the only qualifier!!!!!! and the last leg. It took him 12 trials to get him his CD!
> 
> At times I was ready to give up but I knew he had it in him! Oliver & I are now working on Open but I don't know whether I'll be trialling him. He's also doing "public service" - one of my friends fosters children for the Childrens' Aid society and presently has a 14 year old girl who is planning on working with animals in her career planning goals. She is very interested in training dogs but, due to her circumstances, hasn't been able to get involved in a formal training program - $$$$$, driving, etc. So, she is attending classes with us and is in the novice obedience class with Oliver. She's learning how to properly handle with Oliver who sometimes pretends that he doesn't know anything!!!!! Lisa is having a great time. Our future goal for Lisa is to enter some obedience sanction matches and, if all goes well, she can take Nygel in the ring for his Novice as a Jr. Handler.
> 
> ...


 
That's a great story to share with us! WOW...12 times? I think it takes some people taht long. And some only 3! It really depends on the dog and the handler.
If you are planning on going far with Augie (Utility and above), I'd suggest you find a trainer in your area, and believe me, TELL THEM you don't like a training technique they used, believe me, I learned the hard way! Good luck and have fun trying again!

Like I've been told, "The destination is not everything, the JOURNEY getting there is the sweetest part!"

Good luck!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Yes, , it took me 12 trials!!!!!!! I was soooo embarrassed as I've never had a dog take that many trials. The sad thing is that he was ready!!!!! My last obedience girl got her CD, CDX & UD in 3 trials each! I guess they're like kids - none are the same!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

It's ok Gwen! Yes, every dog has it's day...gee..maybe people he likes TOO much!! (just like my girl!)


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks all for the words of encouragement and sharing your experiences. We were disappointed but are not discouraged. We have a few more shows and matches this summer and it is all good experience for us whatever happens. Thanks again for sharing your experiences, it helps so much to know that it isn't always as easy as some make it look.:wavey:


----------

